# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته هوشبری

## Mahsa.Nzr

هوشبری

هدف و ماهیت : دوره كاردانی هوشبری یكی از دوره‏های آموزش عالی (از  شاخه‏های پیراپزشكی) است و هدف آن تربیت نیروی انسانی كارآمدی است كه هر 1  یا 2 نفر از آنها بتوانند به عنوان دستیار یك متخصص بیهوشی زیر نظر وی در  یك بخش اتاق عمل انجام وظیفه نمایند.
فارغ التحصیلان هوشبری توانایی شناسایی دستگاه های اندازه گیری گازهای خون و  سایر وسایل مربوط به رشته بیهوشی وتنظیم و کاربرد آنها شناسایی دستگاه های  مختلف بیهوشی در اتاق عمل واستریلیزاسیون آنها بیهوش ساختن بیمار زیر نظر  متخصص ومراقبت های قلبی و تنفسی وبیدار کردن او در پایان عمل درد شناسی  احیای قلبی ریوی وانجام دادن بی¬حسی ناحیه ای وغیره در موارد کلینیکی  پرستاری به روش علمی و مراقبت از بیماران بد حال را دارند.
با توجه به تعدد اعمال جراحی به منظور كمك به متخصصین هوشبری تشكیل دوره  كاردانی و كارشناسی هوشبری و تربیت افرادی كاردان و كارشناس در این زمینه و  بكار گماردن آنها در بخشهای هوشبری زیر نظر متخصصان این رشته می‏تواند به  استفاده بهینه از كار متخصصان بیهوشی بیانجامد.
لطف یك هوشبر در حق بیمار موقعی آشكار می*شود كه ما در حالت بیداری سوزنی  به دستمان فرو می*رود رشته هوشبری هدفش تربیت افرادی است كه به عنوان  دستیار یك متخصص بیهوشی در طول دوره این رشته حداقل 2 سال است و دروس این  رشته به صورت نظری عملی و كارآموزی در بیمارستان*ها عرضه می*شود.بخش هوشبری  اتاق عمل مشغول كار شوند در حال حاضر امكان ادامه تحصیل طی ضوابطی در دوره  كارشناسی ناپیوسته پرستاری فراهم می*باشد.
رشته هوشبری در هر مقطعی که باشد محل کارش مراکز درمانی است. هوشبری یکی از  حلقه های تکمیل کننده تیم درمانی است که جهت بهبود بخشیدن به شخص بیمار در  مرکز درمانی حضور دارد.
دروس این رشته به صورت نظری عملی وکار آموزی در عرصه است.
فارغ‏التحصیلان هوشبری در صورت تمایل به ادامه تحصیل در رشته مرتبط می  توانند از طریق رشته کارشناسی بیهوشی یا پرستاری اقدام نمایند. ادامه تحصیل  کاردانی هوشبری در مقطع کارشناسی بیهوشی یا پرستاری به صورت ناپیوسته و در  مقطع کارشناسی ارشد در رشته های پرستاری، آناتومی ، فیزیولوژی و دیگر زیر  شاخه های علوم پزشكی امکان پذیر خواهد بود که در صورت پذیرفته شدن در هر یک  از رشته های کارشناسی ارشد مذکور , شرح وظایف فرد تغییر یافته و از رشته  هوشبری خارج می گردد (ادامه تحصیل در این رشته تا دكترای بیهوشی امكان پذیر  نمی باشد)
با توجه به توسعه و گسترش دامنه علوم مربوط به بیهوشی ، رشته کارشناسی  هوشبری با تاکید بر یادگیری فعالانه ، نوآوری ، کسب اطلاعات و مهارت های  بالینی جدید و مراقبت از بیماران به مطلوبترین شکل ممکن تاسیس شد
این دوره یكی از دوره‏های آموزش عالی (از شاخه‏های پیراپزشكی) است که  دانشجویان طی دوره آموزشی با اصول جدید , روشها , تجهیزات و وسایل مورد  استفاده در مراقبت از بیمار بیهوش در اعمال جراحی عمومی , تخصصی و همچنین  بخشهای مراقبت های ویژه و اورژانسها آشنا شده و نحوه مراقبت از بیماران در  مراحل مختلف بیهوشی را به صورت نظری و عملی فرا می گیرند.

كسانی كه دوره هوشبری را به پایان می‏رسانند قادرند:
1- دستگاههای بیهوشی و ما نیتورهای مختلف( تجهیزات کنترلی ) مورد استفاده  در اطاق عمل و واحد مراقبت‏های ویژه و دستگاههای تنفس مصنوعی را بخوبی  بشناسند، قادر به استریلیزاسیون آنها باشند و بتوانند آنها را تنظیم نمایند  و بكار برند.
2- دستگاههای اندازه‏گیری گازهای خون و سایر وسایل آزمایشگاهی مربوط به رشته بیهوشی را بشناسند و تنظیم كنند و بكار برند.
3- تحت نظر متخصص، بیهوش ساختن بیمار را شروع كنند و از بیمار بیهوش  مراقبتهای قلبی - تنفسی بعمل آورند و در بازگرداندن بیمار از اثرات بیهوشی  با متخصص بیهوشی همکاری نمایند. 
4- در بخش های كلینیك درد، احیای قلبی - ریوی و انجام بیحسی‏های ناحیه‏ای و غیره به متخصصان هوشبری كمك كنند.
5- با مطالعه پرونده بیمار و شناسائی وی مطابق اصول علمی از بیمار پرستاری  نمایند و نیز در واحد مراقبتهای ویژه از بیماران بدحال مراقبت كنند.
كاردانها و کارشناسان هوشبری نمی‏توانند مستقلاً به امر هوشبری بپردازند و  موسسات و بیمارستانها حق ندارند آنان را مستقلاً بكار گمارند.

درسهای رشته :
ردیف نام درس ردیف نام درس 1 جمعیت شناسی 2 آناتومی 3 اصطلاحات هوشبری 4  اصول پرستاری 5 اصول مراقبت های ویژه 6 بیماری شناسی 7 تربیت بدنی 8 تنظیم  خانواده 9 رفتار در اتاق عمل 10 روش احیاء قلبی و ریوی 11 روش بی هوشی 1و 2  و 3 و 4 12 زبان عمومی 13 فارسی عمومی 14 فورماکولوژی 1 و 2 15 فیزیولوژی  1و 2 16 فیزیک 17 کارآموزی در عرصه 18 معارف اسلامی 1 19 معرفی بیمار 20  میکروب شناسی بازار کار :
رشته هوشبری در هر مقطعی که باشد محل کارش مراکز درمانی است. هوشبری یکی از  حلقه های تکمیل کننده تیم درمانی است که جهت بهبود بخشیدن به شخص بیمار در  مرکز درمانی حضور دارد.

----------


## Parniya

____________________
منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------


## M a h d i

سلام
این آمار ها مال امساله؟
این طور که من شنیدم این رشته تا کارشناسی فقط داره بعد از اون باید زیر نظر متخصص هوشبری کار کنی و خودت نمیتونی مستقیم کسی را بیهوش کنی آیا این درسته؟
ممنون میشم اگه کسی در مورد حقوق اش هم خبری داره بگه
ممنون

----------


## Parniya

هدف از اين رشته تربيت افراد کارآمدي است که بتوانند در گروه‌هاي سه يا  چهار نفره به عنوان دستيار يک متخصص بي‌هوشي، در يک بخش هوش‌بري انجام  وظيفه کنند. درس‌هاي اين رشته به صورت نظري، عملي و کارآموزي در عرصه است.  فارغ‌التحصيلان هوش‌بري، توانايي شناسايي دستگاه‌هاي اندازه‌گيري گازهاي  خون و ساير وسايل آزمايشگاهي مربوط به رشته‌ي بي‌هوشي و تنظيم و کاربرد  آن‌ها، شناسايي دستگاه‌هاي مختلف بي‌هوشي در اتاق عمل و استريليزاسيون  آن‌ها، بي‌هوش کردن بيمار زير نظر متخصص و مراقبت‌هاي قلبي و تنفسي و بيدار  کردن او در پايان عمل، دردشناسي، احياي قلبي- ريوي و انجام بي‌حسي‌هاي  ناحيه‌اي و . در موارد کلينيکي پرستاري به روش علمي و مراقبت از بيماران  بدحال را دارند

*************
با توجه به اينكه رشته هوشبري كار برد شغلي ندارد وزارت بهداشت برنامه اي براي ايجاد مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد و phd اين رشته ندارد. 


  دكتر محققي معاون آموزش وزارت بهداشت در پاسخ به اين سئوال كه فارغ  التحصيلان كارشناسي هوشبري درخواست ايجاد مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد وphd براي  اين رشته هستند در گفتگو با خبرنگار بهداشت و درمان باشگاه خبرنگاران  افزود: چون رشته هوشبري كاربرد شغلي ندارد به همين دليل برنامه اي براي  ايجاد مقاطع تحصيلي بالاتر وجود ندارد.
 وي گفت: ولي اين امكان را براي  فارغ التحصيلان كارشناسي هوشبري ايجاد كرديم تا در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد در  رشته هاي ديگر مثل پرستاري، بهداشت ادامه تحصيل دهند./ك2
 دوشنبه|ا|3|ا|بهمن|ا|1390   ﻿   


ارسال شده از باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان

****************
جدولا رو از سایت کانون گذاشتم اینجا ، ننوشته واسه چه سالی هسش!!!

----------


## eli.naz

اگه ارشد نداره پس به نظر من به درد نمیخوره! یعنی تا آخر عمرت باید زیر دست یکی دیگه کار کنی.... چه فایده! ضمنا ارشد پرستاری به این راحتیا نیستش که برن ارشدشون رو پرستاری بخونن.پرستاری درسای زیاد و مباحث گسترده ای داره.کسی که کارشناسیش رو پرستاری نخونده واسش خیلی سخت میشه که بخواد کنکور ارشد پرستاری رو بده!!! ولی با این اوصاف انگار که حقوقش خوبه.بد نیست.چون باید تحت نظر پزشک کار کنید پس حتما کارمند یه بیمارستان میشید.

----------


## M a h d i

مگه درآمدش چقدره؟
کارش به صورت شیفتی هست؟

----------


## Juddy Abbott

بچه ها شنیدم خیلی اینده داره هااااااااااااااا
من ک میزنم
جهنموضرر
بهتر ی سال پشت کنکور موندنه

----------


## reza25

احسنت

----------


## hsam

دوستان عزیز من حقیقتش بین هوشبری و پرستار یموندم اگه کسی در موردش اطلاعی داره مثلا در امدش سختی کارش و غیره بزارید لطفا معرفی این رشته رو از سایت ها بر ندارید بیارید من دیگه حفظ شدم

----------


## hsam

> بچه ها شنیدم خیلی اینده داره هااااااااااااااا
> من ک میزنم
> جهنموضرر
> بهتر ی سال پشت کنکور موندنه


لطفا بگید منظورتون از این اینده چیه و ما رو راهنمایی کنیید

----------


## hsam

> اگه ارشد نداره پس به نظر من به درد نمیخوره! یعنی تا آخر عمرت باید زیر دست یکی دیگه کار کنی.... چه فایده! ضمنا ارشد پرستاری به این راحتیا نیستش که برن ارشدشون رو پرستاری بخونن.پرستاری درسای زیاد و مباحث گسترده ای داره.کسی که کارشناسیش رو پرستاری نخونده واسش خیلی سخت میشه که بخواد کنکور ارشد پرستاری رو بده!!! ولی با این اوصاف انگار که حقوقش خوبه.بد نیست.چون باید تحت نظر پزشک کار کنید پس حتما کارمند یه بیمارستان میشید.


اولا تو رشته ی پرستاری هم شما باید یه پزشک بهتون بگه چی کار کنید و شما زیر نظر اون کار می کنیید بدشم درسته ارشد این برداشته شده . و شما در مقطع ارشد با ید به رشته  های دیگری بروید مثلا دو گرایش پرستاری ویژه و ویژه ی کودکان و یا اتاق عمل و یا مدیرت و غیره رو شما می تونید برای ادامه تحصیل انتخاب کنید  همچنین به نظر شما جلوه ی هوشبری نسبت به پرستاری در بین مردم بهتر نیست مثلا اگه به شما بگند فلانی داره هوشبری م یخونه بهتره یا پرستاری ......لطفا اگه چیزی در مورد حقوقش نسبت به پرستاری می دونید بگید

----------


## Juddy Abbott

> لطفا بگید منظورتون از این اینده چیه و ما رو راهنمایی کنیید


والا حرفی که زدم واسه دوسال پیشه
دقیقا یادم نمیاد منظورم چی بوده ولی خب وقتی یه شغلی خوبه میگن آینده داره! یعنی آیندت تامینه
ولی الان که فکرشو میکنم کسایی که تو بیمارستان شاغل وقتشون واسه خودشون نیست اصلا و خوشحالم که نیوردم این رشته رو :Yahoo (105):

----------


## doctor Hastii

من اولش تصمیم گرفتم هوشبری بزنم ولی با مشورت تصمیم گرفتم یه سال دیگه بمونم از خودم مطمئنم که سال بعد بهتر میشه رتبه م :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## hsam

> من اولش تصمیم گرفتم هوشبری بزنم ولی با مشورت تصمیم گرفتم یه سال دیگه بمونم از خودم مطمئنم که سال بعد بهتر میشه رتبه م


 لطفا بگید این رشته بهتر است یا پرستاری از دید خودتون چطوره و چرا می خواستید انتخابش کنید

----------


## doctor Hastii

> لطفا بگید این رشته بهتر است یا پرستاری از دید خودتون چطوره و چرا می خواستید انتخابش کنید


به نظرم هوشبری بهتره چون به هر حال یه نوع پزشکی محسوب میشه  :Yahoo (3): راستش من شدیدا به پزشکی علاقه دارم ولی رتبم 2700 منطقه سه شده واسه همین امسال پزشکی نمیتونم برم و به پیشنهاد اطرافیان میخواستم هوشبری انتخاب کنم ولی فکرامو کردم و دیدم ظرفیت این رو دارم که سال بعد پزشکی قبول شم :Yahoo (1): ولی از نظر من اگه کسی نهایت تلاشش رو کرده باشه امسال بهتره انتخاب رشته کنه..من برای کنکور 94 خیلی کم کاری کردم

----------


## hsam

> به نظرم هوشبری بهتره چون به هر حال یه نوع پزشکی محسوب میشه راستش من شدیدا به پزشکی علاقه دارم ولی رتبم 2700 منطقه سه شده واسه همین امسال پزشکی نمیتونم برم و به پیشنهاد اطرافیان میخواستم هوشبری انتخاب کنم ولی فکرامو کردم و دیدم ظرفیت این رو دارم که سال بعد پزشکی قبول شمولی از نظر من اگه کسی نهایت تلاشش رو کرده باشه امسال بهتره انتخاب رشته کنه..من برای کنکور 94 خیلی کم کاری کردم


ممنون که جواب دادید .من میتونم رشته های پرستاری هوشبری اتاق عمل علوم ازمایشگاهی و پرتو شناسی رو قبول بشم اما موندم کدومو زود تر بزنم بخصوص بین پرستاری و هوشبری موندم لطفا نظر خودتون رو در مورد انتخاب این رشته ها و ترتیب بهتر بودنشون بدید ممنون

----------


## A.H.M

بچه ها کسی از درامد واقعی هوشبری خبر داره??
یه جا از یکی شنیدم با کارانه و شیفت شب و اضافه کار حدودا هفت میلیون در ماه ! میشه درسته این?

----------


## A.H.M

> بچه ها کسی از درامد واقعی هوشبری خبر داره??
> یه جا از یکی شنیدم با کارانه و شیفت شب و اضافه کار حدودا هفت میلیون در ماه ! میشه درسته این?


کسی میدونی این حقوق هفت میلیونی شایعه است یا واقعیت
بین هوشبری و رادیو کدوم از لحاظ درامد بهترن?

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیر123


کسی میدونی این حقوق هفت میلیونی شایعه است یا واقعیت
بین هوشبری و رادیو کدوم از لحاظ درامد بهترن?


هوشبری*

----------


## شبنم...

> بچه ها کسی از درامد واقعی هوشبری خبر داره??
> یه جا از یکی شنیدم با کارانه و شیفت شب و اضافه کار حدودا هفت میلیون در ماه ! میشه درسته این?


منظورتون از درآمد واقعی چیه دقیقاا!؟!؟درآمد شما تو رشته های پیراپزشکی تا حد زیادی به بیمارستانی که مشغول هستی؛شهری که هستی و حتی بخشی که فعالیت میکنین یا حتی سابقه کار و اینجور چیزا بستگی داره،ینی در واقع این فاکتورهای ایجاد کننده تغییر مربوط به کارانه و پرکیس و در واقع درآمدهای اختصاصی بیمارستان هس وگرنه حقوق ثابت که با توجه به حکم واسه همه مشخصه!بله گاهی اوقات ممکنه درآمدتون به ماهی ۷تومن هم برسه واین کاملاااا به شرایطی که شما توش هستی بستگی داره و اصلا مطلق نیست.گاهی هم تا همون ۳ یا ۴ تومن!در ضمن شیفت شب دو شیفت حساب میشه و درآمد بیشتری به شما تعلق میگیره ولی نه از جهت حقوق ثابت؛از لحاظ کارانه و...

----------


## Milman

هرکسی به اندازه زحمتش توی هر کاری در امد داره یه عدد یکسان واسه همه نیست

----------


## Milman

توی هر شغل و حرفه ای مهارت ها و تجربه باعث کم و زیاد شدن حقوق میشه.

----------


## bbehzad

> کسی میدونی این حقوق هفت میلیونی شایعه است یا واقعیت
> بین هوشبری و رادیو کدوم از لحاظ درامد بهترن?


من لیسانسم هوشبری بود استخدامم هستم.پایه حقوقم 4تومنه با اضافه کارو کارانه میشه 7تومن.

----------


## bbehzad

> منظورتون از درآمد واقعی چیه دقیقاا!؟!؟درآمد شما تو رشته های پیراپزشکی تا حد زیادی به بیمارستانی که مشغول هستی؛شهری که هستی و حتی بخشی که فعالیت میکنین یا حتی سابقه کار و اینجور چیزا بستگی داره،ینی در واقع این فاکتورهای ایجاد کننده تغییر مربوط به کارانه و پرکیس و در واقع درآمدهای اختصاصی بیمارستان هس وگرنه حقوق ثابت که با توجه به حکم واسه همه مشخصه!بله گاهی اوقات ممکنه درآمدتون به ماهی ۷تومن هم برسه واین کاملاااا به شرایطی که شما توش هستی بستگی داره و اصلا مطلق نیست.گاهی هم تا همون ۳ یا ۴ تومن!در ضمن شیفت شب دو شیفت حساب میشه و درآمد بیشتری به شما تعلق میگیره ولی نه از جهت حقوق ثابت؛از لحاظ کارانه و...


شیفت شب 12 ساعت باشه ضریب 1.5 میخوره واسع ما 19.5 ساعت میشع

----------


## bbehzad

> شیفت شب 12 ساعت باشه ضریب 1.5 میخوره واسع ما 19.5 ساعت میشع


درضمن توتهران کنار همه این کارا میتونید کلینیکای زیبایی.ترک اعتیاد.درد.کاشت مو .ای سیو.سی سی یو.کارکنید .اهل کار باشید تهرانم باشید تا 12 تومنم درمیاد.ولی جنازتون میرسه خونع.

----------


## bbehzad

> کسی میدونی این حقوق هفت میلیونی شایعه است یا واقعیت
> بین هوشبری و رادیو کدوم از لحاظ درامد بهترن?


رادیو خیلی محدوده.اول پرستاری.بعد اتاق عمل.بعد بیهوشی.

----------


## A.H.M

> رادیو خیلی محدوده.اول پرستاری.بعد اتاق عمل.بعد بیهوشی.


درامد اتاق عمل چقدره
شما خودتون میگید بیهوشی 7 تومن میگیرید
اتاق عمل با کارانه و اضافه کار چقدر میگیره

----------


## اشکان۱۹۹۸

> رادیو خیلی محدوده.اول پرستاری.بعد اتاق عمل.بعد بیهوشی.


یعنی اتاق عمل از هوشبری درامدش بالاتره؟؟

----------


## mohammadreza13

من با چند هوشبر صحبت کردم میگن معمول درامد بین 2 تا 3 بدون کار خاصی
ولی بسته به ظرفیت خودت اضافا کار بگیری خسته بشی زیر چشات چال بیفته اره بیشترم میشه  شهرستان 2 تومن تا 3 تومن پایه هستش
ترتیب هم اکثرا میگن پرستار-اتاق عمل-هوشبر این حرف خیلی از دانشجو ها و فارق تحصیلا بود

----------


## شبنم...

> شیفت شب 12 ساعت باشه ضریب 1.5 میخوره واسع ما 19.5 ساعت میشع


بله منم با تقریب گفتم که تقریبا دو شیفت حساب میشه؛و ایضا روزهای تعطیل رسمی و از این قبیل موارد که درآمد بیشتری رو به همراه داره...واسه موارد کار بیشتر هم که فرمودین اصلا نیازی نیست تو تهران باشی.تو شهرای بزرگ دیگه هم امکان این فعالیت ها بسیاره ولی باید یکم منطق رو در نظر گرفت که مگه چقد توانایی وجود داره واسه n جا کار کردن...و صد البته عدم تداخل شیفتها و ...هم باید در نظر گرفته بشه.و ذکر این نکته هم به نظرم ضروریه که پرکیس و کارانه و این حرفها از درامدهای اختصاصی بیمارستان هست و هرچی ترن اوور بیمارستان بیشتر این درامدها هم‌بیشتر ولی باید در نظر بگیریم که نمیشه به صورت مطلق رو این درامدها حساب کرد چون تا حد زیادی سلیقه ای هستیه مورد دیگه هم اینکه از لحاظ درآمد بیهوشی و اتاق عمل و پرستاری تفاوت انچنان ندارن ولی از لحاظ کار جسمی چیزی که با تجربه من جود در میاد اینه که بیهوشی از همه سبکتره،مثلا اتاق عمل یهو باید ساعت ها پا تا پای جراح و گان پوشیده و کاملا استریل سرپا باشی ولی بیهوشی دیگه حداقل آزادی عمل بیشتری داره

----------

